
Ask HN : About risks - android521
I live in South East Asia. With my current stable job and moderate spending, I expect to have a million dollar savings in 8 years. (don&#x27;t need to pay for rent. living expense is low ,about 1000$ per month,  Capital gains from my investment can fully cover my expenses. I can save 100% of my salary).<p>My country&#x27;s economy is expected to grow very fast in coming years. Number of Internet&#x2F;mobile companies are close to zero now. So there are lots of startup opportunities. If I choose the startup route , I might have 10 million (my target) or even 100 million in 8 years. Or I will just fail and become broke .<p>If I  choose my stable job (I don&#x27;t dislike it), I will always ask myself the question &quot;Is that it?&quot; and there is no way I can get 10 million in 8 years  (my financial target) with my current job though 1 million is still pretty nice.<p>Other than financial considerations, I have always wanted to start a business and be my own boss. But coming from a low income family make me nervous about the risk of failure and opportunity cost of time &amp; money. I am 31.<p>Which should I choose?
======
chrisked
Let's assume you'll have the opportunity with 39 to post here again with 100M
in your bank account and I'll ask you _What 's next?_

What do you reply?

~~~
android521
Haven't thought that far. My goal right now is to have financial security so
that I can live a comfortable life and never worry about money(reasonable
spending of course). I think one should have a 10 year plan. Now I have two
directions. Continue with a job or do a startup. just try to weigh the pros
and cons.

